

Stamp Money Out Of Politics - andrewcooke
http://stampstampede.org/

======
andrewcooke
background: [http://www.politico.com/story/2013/01/campaign-seeks-to-
stam...](http://www.politico.com/story/2013/01/campaign-seeks-to-stamp-out-
big-money-in-politics-85807.html)

